# Kissing Mice :)



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I was looking through my photos and found this old picture of my two mice Ollie and Sylvia. Ollie had a thing for her which she sometimes chose to encourage, other times not so much. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...8-42D9-46AB-8A44-6AB820D4F80D_zpsdkabnljv.jpg

Ollie died recently, I think just from old age. Here's when he was a baby and was at his cutest. He was a tiny little fluffball who later turned into a hormonal adult  (the grey one in the front of the picture is him)
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...E-EF58-4A6C-B8D3-CD517E8A3036_zps8cxrewbu.jpg



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Awwwwww they are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!

Do mice make good pets? Compared to rats?

They are super cute and so tiny - i really want to get some maybe after my rats pass but i cant find great resources on how they are as pets.

tx!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

ratty_milkshake said:


> Awwwwww they are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do mice make good pets? Compared to rats?
> 
> ...


Mice do make great pets, though they are not as social and intelligent as rats. They don't have as much personality as rats and don't bond to their humans as closely as rats. Due to their size they can be harder to handle than rats. They're easy to care for though and enjoy the same types of toys and activities as rats. Unless you frighten them, they won't bite you. If you handle them regularly they will be comfortable with being touched and some will even climb into your hand and up your arm. With mice, a good running wheel is a necessity. Due to their size, it's raise to make little hideouts/toys for them because they don't need to be huge like for rats. They are also prone to a lot of the same illnesses as rats (to more, URI, etc). If you do get mice get females, and get at least 3 (in case 1 dies the remaining one will have a friend). Female mice need to be kept in groups, but male mice usually need to be kept alone. If they are put in with another boy they haven't known since they were young, they will probably fight and injure/kill eachother. Also, makes REALLY stink. Their urine is extremely strong. 
As with rats, personality is always kind of a mixed bag. I've had girls who never wanted to be held, and I once also had a girl who would go places with me on my shoulder. Mice are adorable little pets, but keep in mind that they usually have a shorter life span that rats. 
If you have any more questions feel free to ask! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

*easy not raise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

* tumor not to more, stupid autocorrect 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

haha my phone hates me too dont worry!

They sound great! Thanx for the info!! Hopefully i can have teeny tiny mouse babies soon too!


----------

